# Granular/ovoid embryos



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you could answer this question for me; I have had two ICSI attempts. the first I had 13 eggs of which 10 fertilized but from this point on only 3 went on to divide well and two of these were 4 cell ovoids, any thoughts on this?

In my second attempt the quality seemed to be much better, I had 12 eggs of which 8 fertilized and they graded 3 of them at 2/3 (3 being the best in their scale) but they did comment that they were granular. I'm not too sure what this means but I don't think its too good. 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Anna


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

ansie said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you could answer this question for me; I have had two ICSI attempts. the first I had 13 eggs of which 10 fertilized but from this point on only 3 went on to divide well and two of these were 4 cell ovoids, any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Peter

Thanks very much for taking the time to reply to my e-mail. You mention that the cleavage rate was very poor in my first ICSI, they told me that they thought my eggs were poor. I was 35 at the time and they said I had the eggs of someone in their forties. No mention was made of sperm, which I believe from your posts is just a big a factor. My DH sometimes has very high levels of abnormal sperm up to 96% and often very low volume, 4 million on our last go.

I had the second attempt at a different place which might explain why none of the embryos were ovoid that time!

Thanks in advance for your help

Anna


----------

